# Back from the National - sorry if it is long



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Well we got back earlier today from the GRCA National Specialty. We had planned to stay for Best of Breed but the weather prediction was for more of the same as yesterday - over 2 i/2 inches of rain so we hit the road early.
First if any of you are a member of Yankee Golden Retriever Club or one of the other clubs that helped Yankee behind the scenes THANK YOU for a wonderful National. It was truly sensational and you deserve a big pat on the back.
The Parade of Titleholders was as always an unbelievable night to see so many of the stars of today and yesterday get recognized - especially once they got over 12 years of age. 
I got to meet my puppy's daddy in the fur there and later learned during the CCA he was invited to attend the Judges Education Seminar to be used as an outstanding example of what a Golden Retriever should be. Lucy's daddy was invited for the same reason at a couple of previous Nationals. How cool is it to have two pups whose daddies got this honor.
I took the two younger girls and decided to leave my 12 year old Keeper home as I did not think the stress of being away for almost a week. 
Lucy gave me her best each time we entered the ring in agility and obedience but it was not good enough to qualify in any of them - probably would not hurt if we did some training. So she kept MY "perfect" record of never having qualifiied at any GRCA National intact. All that was left at this point was the baby, Oriana, had her Novice obedience and rally classes but I was not feeling very confident. The set up made for many distractions and she is really not ready but what the heck. Well she was really quite amazing in obedience as she managed to be much more attentive than our first time in the ring 3 weeks ago and qualified with a score of 187 1/2. Then on Firday morning in a driving rain storm we entered the rally ring and really struggled but again she qualified. So it took a noot quite 7 month old to help me get our first ribbons at a GRCA National. 
Now to catch up on sleep and rest for next weekend's GSGRC Specialy and CCA.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

WAY TO GO, Hank & Oriana! And, Lucy - well, a perfect record stands... :woot2: 

(Oh, and _this_ is not a long post...)


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

GReat post Hank!
Sounds like a fun, fun, fun time!!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oriana, good girl! She is such a talented little girl, collecting her titles young. I saw her name was entered and kept awaiting news. Thanks for the longer entry about Nationals; it is very exciting to read about the show and the dogs. I am wistful about having to cancel, but just couldnt leave Tango at home. I wanted to see Maybelline in the veteran class. . . So exciting that you got to meet Oriana's dad(Is that Fisher?). Tally and I are slated to try and finish up his CD tomorrow, but the downpour weather is going to overrule. Was Keeper blissful when she saw you were all home?


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Congratulations! Great job. I'm sure in the future your "little" girl won't be so little. She be a star!


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I won't speak for Keeper, but I know Jersey is THRILLED to have his momma and little buddy back!! Of course, I'll be back to daily ear combings to get all the puppy drool off of him, but at least he's happy!  Now we just need to get our CDX before the outdoor season ends before we wind up showing in the same class as that little rascal!!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Sounds like we were in a lot of the same classes (agility, novice Obedience and novice rally). I was there all week with my guys and they kept me hopping!!!

Erica


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

MurphyTeller said:


> Sounds like we were in a lot of the same classes (agility, novice Obedience and novice rally). I was there all week with my guys and they kept me hopping!!!
> 
> Erica


Welcome to the forum.
Yes we were, and I do recognize you and your handsome boys from your website. I see you had Teller in the conformation ring, he looks great with Graeme. I actually spent some time next to his setup catching up with some old friends from Canada. Small world, eh?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats! It sure is a small world...


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Congratulations sounds like a good weekend!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

If you click on the link below it will take you to Donna Kelliher Photography's website where there are pictures form the National Novice B obedience trial. The next to last photo on the bottom line of this page is a photo of Oriana. This is the position I got for the entire 1 minute sit stay. It is trully adorable to look at now, but not so cute watching from the other side of the ring. 
http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/ThumbPage.aspx?e=4184550&s=300


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations!! What a trooper to compete in rain.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

She looks so grown up! I think of her as a fluffy baby puppy. . .


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> If you click on the link below it will take you to Donna Kelliher Photography's website where there are pictures form the National Novice B obedience trial. The next to last photo on the bottom line of this page is a photo of Oriana. This is the position I got for the entire 1 minute sit stay. It is trully adorable to look at now, but not so cute watching from the other side of the ring.
> http://www.photoreflect.com/pr3/ThumbPage.aspx?e=4184550&s=300



It is an adorable picture of your dear girl....the first thing i thought was "baby dont lay down!" How many times did the thought run through your mind...?


----------



## 4rdogs (Dec 22, 2007)

Way to go Hank!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

congratulations! Sounds like such a fun weekend! I'd love to go to nationals some time, just to see all the stunning goldens.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Just now reading this Hank!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!!! I bet it was a great weekend except for the weather.


----------

